# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Opinion sobre uso de monedas trucadas

## bender the offender

A lo mejor soy un poco borde con lo que voy a decir pero lo dire igual: ¿os gusta hacer ese tipo de trucos donde no existe practicamente merito alguno por parte del mago y todo reside en el objeto? Yo trato de rechazar aquellos trucos donde no existe habilidad alguna por mi parte porque siento que no tiene merito alguno. Es lo que le pasa a Marco Antonio: que lo puede hacer su cuñado sin dificultad
¿Que opinais?

----------


## Ella

estoy contigo bender, esos juegos no me llaman la atencion, mas que nada porque no tendria a quien hacerselos, y si se lo hago a algun amigo, en cuanto se lo haga a todos lo tendre guardado en la caja
pero si fuera maga perfectamente se podria incorporar en una rutina o actuacion de una hora de espectaculo, eso si es otra cosa...
de todas formas, el efecto de forma individual y aislada tanto de este juego, como el de la cocacola o moneda mordida no me atrae nada, y por tanto no disfrutaria haciendolo.
me gusta mas por ejemplo el tipico juego de las monedas que van desapareciendo una a una y aparecen una a una en un vaso de cristal, todo visual, claro, y con sonido, lo unico que te has comprado alli es el vaso, jajajaja, y bueno, si quieres hacerlo con monedas de medio dolar...
y que me dices de hacer lo mismo solo que vez que vallan apareciendo en el vaso que aparezca en la mano de un espectador sin que este cierre la mano, la moneda desaparece y como si callera del cielo suena "clink" y en su mano tiene 1 moneda mas
o el sueño del avaro..que bonito!

----------


## pacotaco

hombre esta claro que tu no tienes que tener una habilidad especial...pero tanto como no tener merito....si partimos de la base de que magia es 75 % presentacion....entonces es cuestion de currarte una presentacion los mas creativa posible para llegar al efecto....

ademas por ejemplo si un principiante como yo que esta liado con las cartas y el canuto, se pilla 2 o 3 efectos de esto para ampliar el repertorio y el prestigio ( ya mi cuñado no me mira igual que antes, se cree que en cualquiermento le saco un conejo de la chaqueta..jejej)
esta bien ...asi con 4 o 5 juegos de cartas, intercalas un par de estos y tienes unas de las veladas mas entretenidas de la familia.....cuando ves la cara que se les queda a todos.....porque ni sabian que tu hacias magia....les coge de improviso...

ayer estoy en casa de unos amigos....y el hijo de uno de ellos me queria coger el movil....bueno pues hice la tonteria de hacer como el que lanza el movil al aire dejandolo caer entre las piernas.... el niño se dio cuanta a la segunda vez...y me dice uno de los que estaba alli  " pisha tu como mago tienes poco futuro"....jejej  por casualidad llevava el boli perfecto...y no pude resistir la tentacion de pedirle 10 euros......le hice el juego y se quedo con cara de tonto!!!! :twisted:  no sabia donde meterse...jejej

----------


## ARENA

Yo personalmente prefiero los trucos rapidos y de alto impacto y generalmente son los que llevan objetos trucados. Me explico,Se que muchos diran hay juegos de alto impacto con cartas etc. pero yo suelo hacer magia cuando salgo a un Pub o fiesta , y aunque soy amante de la cartomagia ( la cual requiere habilidad) es dificil en estas situaciones :
1-Llevar un tapete para no estropear tus barajas en las mesas que generalmente estan llenas de agua.
2-Dar las explicaciones a gritos porque generalmente la musica esta muy fuerte.
3-Encontrar gente que quiera estar ahi sentada contigo escuchandote y viendote un buen rato.

Generalmente los mismos magos asociamos que el usar objetos trucados no es ser buen mago y creo que esto es un error, creo que todos los que realizamos magia tenemos un mismo fin, sorprender a la gente y disfrutar con ello, que mas da si esto se logra con un objeto trucado(de buena calidad obviamente) o con la habilidad de las manos, La gente no sabe si usaste habilidad con las manos o el truco es con algo trucado(valga la redundancia).De hecho cuando se hace magia con la habilidad de las manos deberia de hacerse tan bien hecha que la gente piense que esta trucado. O no ?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Muy bien, yo he explicado varias veces mi postura, que  no tiene porque coincidir con nadie en particular. 

Estoy en parte con Bender, en el Abyss, para aquel se se haya perdido en alguna de mis explicaciones lo que compras es un folleto en color con una idea, y un material necesario para realizarlo. Por lo tanto... nadie ha hablado de gimmick ni de DVD, por lo menos no he sido yo. Como bien he dicho antes... La idea merece la pena, ahora bien, creo que todos los magos, o la mayoría usan algún artilugio que ayuda. 

Por ejemplo.... que hay de malo en usar unos imanes para hacer desaparecer una carta por ejemplo.... Ella, en el video que usaste para ganar aquel premio del foro... si no recuerdo mal en uno de ellos usabas un FP. ¿que diferencia ves tu entre un FP y una cascarilla? yo ninguna. 

En cuanto a el manejo de monedas trucadas... ¿alguno de los detractores ha usado monedas de doble cara... digamos plata y cobre?, ¿sabeis que para manejar y hacer creible un efecto con una moneda de este estilo hay que tener muchísimo más manejo que con una moneda normal?. 

Que conste que no estoy en total desacuerdo con vosotros, pero usar material trucado no quiere decir que sean juegos automáticos... como Ella parece confundir. Como he dicho antes... manejar una moneda trucada es en ocasiones muchísimo más complicado que usar monedas normales, si te pillan con una trucada se acabo el número, pero si ocurre con otra moneda normal.... siempre hay via de escape.

En cuanto a los gustos sobre monedas trucadas.... preguntarle a Manolo Talman que en esto es, para mí uno de los mejores en numismagia (ya que podemos contar con sus consejos en este foro). 

Ahora me tengo que marchar, pero volveremos con el debate.

abrazos

----------


## Ella

jejeja, antonio, yo no digo que  me parezca mal, pero a mi personalmente hacer un jeugo *unico y aislado* comiendo una moneda no me atrae por tanto no me animaria a hacerlo a alguien(es decir, meterme la moneda en la boca y hacer como que la muerdo). no digo que sea un mal gimmick ni nada de eso
yo no me compro esas cosas porque le suelo hacer magia a mi familia y a algun que otro amigo, en lineas generales 5 personas, en cuanto use la moneda en lata de cocacola o este otro juego, no lo podre repetir, lo tendre guardado en casa hasta que a lo mejor otro dia aparezca otra persona a la cual pueda hacerselo, por eso yo no me compro esas cosas...no me llaman la atencion porque se que estaran mas tiempo guardadas que haciendoselo a alguien
si trabajara en un pub como arena seguro que lo usaria cada noche porque en un pub hay cientos de personas y cada finde una distinta...eso si es otro caso, pero en mi caso particular no.
ya me gustaria a mi tener una cascarilla pero saber usarla bien, sobre todo en distintos repertorios de juegos y no hacer siempre: mira, tengo dos monedas, cierro el puño y al abrir hay una...jejejeje
lo mismo que querra una persona que tiene un fp y solo sabe hacer aparecer y desaparecer un pañuelo del puño, pudiendo hacer con el un sin fin de cosas incluso juegos de mentalismo

pd:estaba con bender en cuanto a "Yo trato de rechazar aquellos trucos" no porque sea uno mas o menos mago, que no aclare
pd2: dije "el efecto de forma individual y aislada* tanto de este juego, como el de la cocacola o moneda mordida* no me atrae nada, y por tanto no disfrutaria haciendolo."no:de todos los materiales trucados

----------


## Marco Antonio

Te he entendido Ella, además como ya hemos hablado varias veces, se tu postura y se lo que quieres explicar, pero este foro lo lee mucha gente, y a veces es mejor explicar las cosas para que queden un poco más claras. 

Arena efectivamente puede ser parecido al dreamweaver, puede ser que alguien que compre el dreamweaver, al ver los imperdibles, y para colmo uno le tienes que preparar tu!!!!, le parezca un timo, pero si lees la rutina de imperdibles es una maravilla, muy bien extructurada. 

Claro que el efecto de la rutina, al igual que el de la moneda en la botella, para que sea bueno no puede ser un juego aislado. Pero eso pasa en cualquier rama de la magia... si en cartomagia te limitas a "toma una carta" la pierdo.... "y esta es tu carta"!!!! , que fuerza mágica tiene eso?. Cuando hable de mis cuñados y la moneda en la botella, ya había hecho varios juegos e incluso una rutina de matrix (con cascarilla) porque venía de hacer el pase de monedas de una mano a otra. Y para cierre del efecto, tenía preparado el Abyss. Como sé que la gente, sobre todo si tienen confianza contigo, intentan investigar el juego... llevaba preparado el matrix como final, de forma que se pudieran quedar con el material para todo lo que quisieran examinar. 

Por cierto Ella, la moneda en la lata, por lo menos la versión que yo conozco es improntu, lo puedes realizar con cualquier moneda, y casi con cualquier lata, y no lleva moneda trucada. así que puedes hacerselo 20 veces a la misma persona que es dificil que te pillen. 

PD.: El ABYSS no lleva ninguna moneda ni botella trucada.

Un abrazo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## bender the offender

Una aclaracion: yo empleo cascarillas, monedas copper/silver y scotch and soda asi como cajas okito y tal.Pero los trucos que intento hacer (aun soy novato) TAMBIEN requieren de mi habilidad y no solo de una presentacion mas o menos conseguida y un gimmick.Si un truco depende de esto Y DE NADA MAS, entonces cualquier actor tiene mas potencial que nosotros para poder hacerlo mejor.
Cuando sale un mago en la tele haciendo aparecer cartas clavadas en una espada despues de lanzarlas al aire me pregunto si el verdadero juego esta en forzar la eleccion de dichas cartas o en lanzar un espadazo al aire mas o menos espectacular. Vosotros que sois expertos en cartomagia decirme que pensariais de mi si salgo a un escenario y hago esto sin pedirle a alguien que elija una carta.Simplemente salgo, enseño un mazo, lo tiro y ensarto unas cartas.Pues diriais: vaya tonteria que ha hecho este. Meter una moneda en una botella donde el truco reside en el objeto es algo parecido a lo antes comentado (no es una tonteria peo le falta algo).Lo puede hacer mi sobrina Sandrita.
Aunque si lo pienso bien, al fin y al cabo se trata de cautivar a los que te rodean, ¿no?. Eso si se consigue...


Creo que para ser novato a lo mejor soy muy radical.Tal vez se me pase con el tiempo.

----------


## Ella

joo, no digas eso de las cartas que yo los juegos que se por ahora es: elige una carta, metela en el mazo, baraja, aqui esta..jajajaja
otra cosa, hablando de los imperdibles, creo que en las notas de conferencia de segobriga hay una rutina con ellos  y te dice como hacerte "el imperdible"
ya sospechaba que el de la lata y este no era con trucaje, solo que no estaba segura..jejeje
por cierto, en el buscador de videos de google vi el otro dia un juego en el que se elegia una carta, se firmaba y se metia en el mazo.
luego el mago ponia una moneda sobre el mazo y tras una chispa de fuego gran parte del mazo era perforado y la moneda se metia por ese agujero causado por el fuego posandose asi encima de la carta que estaba elegida perdida en la baraja.lo conoceis?

----------


## bender the offender

Una aclaracion: yo empleo cascarillas, monedas copper/silver y scotch and soda asi como cajas okito y tal.Pero los trucos que intento hacer (aun soy novato) TAMBIEN requieren de mi habilidad y no solo de una presentacion mas o menos conseguida y un gimmick.Si un truco depende de esto Y DE NADA MAS, entonces cualquier actor tiene mas potencial que nosotros para poder hacerlo mejor.
Cuando sale un mago en la tele haciendo aparecer cartas clavadas en una espada despues de lanzarlas al aire me pregunto si el verdadero juego esta en forzar la eleccion de dichas cartas o en lanzar un espadazo al aire mas o menos espectacular. Vosotros que sois expertos en cartomagia decirme que pensariais de mi si salgo a un escenario y hago esto sin pedirle a alguien que elija una carta.Simplemente salgo, enseño un mazo, lo tiro y ensarto unas cartas.Pues diriais: vaya tonteria que ha hecho este. Meter una moneda en una botella donde el truco reside en el objeto es algo parecido a lo antes comentado (no es una tonteria peo le falta algo).Lo puede hacer mi sobrina Sandrita.
Aunque si lo pienso bien, al fin y al cabo se trata de cautivar a los que te rodean, ¿no?. Eso si se consigue...


Creo que para ser novato a lo mejor soy muy radical.Tal vez se me pase con el tiempo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bender.. yo he visto cosas tuyas en videos, y me parece que si al natural realizas los juegos la mitad de bien que en los videos... Lo de novato lo dirás porque llevas poco tiempo...  además ya lo he dicho varias veces que soy incondicional tuyo.

Para explicar mejor este concepto en el que ha derivado el post... hay varias referencias cito por ejemplo un libro que me reforzó mucho los conceptos y presentación "la buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz. 

Sabemos que existen diferentes juegos hay juegos que no es necesario ni siquiera una pequeña presentación, en nuestra sección de videos tenemos muchísimos, y algunos no pierden ni un ápice su fuerza mágica porque no se hable. Siempre pongo el efecto de una rutina que me asombró en su momento muchísimo, se trata del "spell binder" de Jay Scott Berry, una rutina de dos monedas solamente con música. Increible!!!, y después tenemos rutinas donde sería imposible un efecto mágico sin la presentación, claro ejemplo el maestro Lavand. ¿que es mejor o peor? pues sencillamente creo que las dos cosas son fantásticas. Habría que analizar el tipo de público al que te presentas, si se te escucha perfectamente, si en el ambiente que estas eres capáz de capturar toda su atención. Darwin Ortiz dice que hay que crear atmósfera mágica en cualquier sitio, pero a veces esto es imposible. 

Me gusta mucho el efecto de la moneda mordida, pero también se que por si solo no deja de ser un efecto asombroso dificilmente incluible en una rutina, como también lo es la aguja que atraviesa el brazo o el usar un loop para hacer una rising card, etc... Estos juegos cortos, como dice Arena, vienen bien para esa mágia en mesas, donde el tiempo es oro, y lo que impresiona son los efectos rápidos y contundentes. Por poner otro ejemplo claro... ¿Que dificultad tiene realizar "la rosa flotante", o la levitación de un billete o papel?. Seguramente ni la mitad de lo que se necesita para realizar correctamente un culebreo. Pero ahí está uno de los efectos más famosos de David Copperfield. Por poner un ejemplo, puedes realizar la mejor versión de "la dama" de Ascanio o un maravilloso "incauto tramposo" de Carrol y que la gente se quede fría, y sin embargo atravesar una moneda con un cigarrillo o morder una moneda, para que te consideren un mago de primera. Así son las cosas, y como de lo que se trata es de ilusiones y realizar mágia, creo que es bueno utilizar todas las herramientas que tenemos a nuestro alcance y estudiar la mejor forma de que todo parezca creible (dentro de lo posible) todos sabemos que la gente adulta sabe que es imposible que una moneda se muerda, que se meta en una botella hermética, que las monedas desaparezcan de tus manos, al igual que saben que el muñeco de un ventrílocuo no habla. Así que nuestra intención es que, aunque realmente no crean en esto, les hagamos partícipes de ello.  

Ufff, que parrafada, acabo con un comentario para Ella:

Ella me comentaba que había guardado su raven en un cajón. El raven es uno de los mejores finales para una rutina de monedas (siempre que sean atraidas por un iman), alguna vez he realizado varios juegos, entre los que siempre incluyo un matrix, en un pequeño espacio con monedas de 5 céntimos, para finalizar a veces utilizo el raven, y otras el hold out, pero cuando intento explicar a mis espectadores porque ocurre esta magia con estas monedas, que tienen de especial estas monédas que pueden realizar esas proezas mágicas, me las paso todas a la otra mano, donde por arte de mágia desaparecen.

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## bender the offender

No pretendo desdeñar este tipo de juegos en absoluto por lo que antes dije: se trata al fin y al cabo de que, sabiendo como se sabe que hay truco, la gente se sienta felizmente engañada. Sin embargo dichos juegos no deben ser la totalidad de la ilusión en si misma sino parte de un algo mayor (j.... con la frase), es decir, deben ser un refuerzo de la ilusión total (creo que de otra forma Marco Antonio dice lo mismo). Por ello no me gusta que un juego consista en meter una moneda en una botella que tiene truco y que ahí resida el principio, nudo y desenlace de la película. DEBE haber algo más y ese algo debe estar justificado en la habilidad del mago, pues creo que debemos ser algo más que personas que compran juegos en Hipercor.
Si me gusta esto es por la sensacion de saber que lo que hago, ademas de asombrar (de momento no asombro a nadie pero tarde o temprano lo hare), lo hago gracias a mi habilidad y tenacidad, etc, etc, etc

Parezco Gala.Corto y fuera

----------


## Marco Antonio

Que no asombras a nadie!!!!!

No estoy de acuerdo.... veo tu video de la moneda yumbo por lo menos una vez a la semana.... Es para mi un punto de referencia con este tipo de monedas, con las que he empezado a hacer alguna cosita.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Yo también creo que decimos lo mismo.   :Wink:

----------


## gabor

yo penso que debes en cando no esta mal alomejor el publico no se conforma con el truco que ases y necesitas aser alguno preparado como gran final o como uno mas

----------


## Ella

> yo penso que debes en cando no esta mal alomejor el publico no se conforma con el truco que ases y necesitas aser alguno preparado como gran final o como uno mas


podrias explicarte mejor??no entiendo que quieres decir...

----------


## Raicon

En primer lugar estoy ha favor de las monedas trucadas. También estoy a favor que no se debe hacer todo con trucos fabricados o monedas trucas.
Creo que la magia hay aprenderla es decir, utilizar los libros como el Bobo, los de marré, dvd's... para crear tu propia magia con tus propias manos porque es eso lo que realmente te puedes llevar a cualquier parte que vayas y es lo que a la gente le fascina. Algo que tu haces y que para ellos no tiene explicación alguna, es decir, magia. Por otra parte el tema de cascarillas, cajitas, monedas trucadas, etc, no lo veo mal porque es otra forma mas simple de hacer magia si lo acompañas con la tuya propia. Veamos si me explico, si nada mas empezar realizas el efecto de la moneda mordida pues, la gente sabe que eso es imposible mires como lo mires y sabe que aquello esta trucado, asi que para estos efectos debes crear un clima de magia anterior, ya que la impresión al realizar el truco será mayor. 
Para terminar creo que estos efectos deben estar metidos en rutinas, como se ha mencionado en muchos hilos, pero que en ningún caso hay que dejarlos de lado ya que si sabes como hacerlos y en el momento opurtuno conseguiras con exito tu objetivo: hacer magia.
Un saludo.

----------


## gabor

yo penso lo mismo ,pero valoro un poco mas la magia creada por el mago sin naa trucado ,por que eso lo a conseguido trabajando duro y el fabbricado lo trabasjas tambien ,pero no tanto y lo consigues aser comprando la moneda en cambio sin eso too es habilidad de manos

----------


## Ella

> yo penso lo mismo ,pero valoro un poco mas la magia creada por el mago sin naa trucado ,por que eso lo a conseguido trabajando duro y el fabbricado lo trabasjas tambien ,pero no tanto y lo consigues aser comprando la moneda en cambio sin eso too es habilidad de manos


los gimmicks como plata/cobre, cascarillas, flipper son monedas trucadas que se usan para rutinas donde *el numismago* trabaja y lo hace todo por medio de habilidad manual, el aprender a usarlas usarlas ya lleva tiempo, y aprender numismagia otro mas, lo mismo el hecho de no despertar sospecha o demostrar (indirectamente) que no hay monedas trucadas (por ejemplo mostrando ambas caras de todas, pedirlas prestadas a alguien del publico...etc).   :Lol:  
aveces se pueden hacer efectos sin ellas pero el usarlas en ese mismo juego pueden hacer que se potencie el efecto y certeza de lo que sucede.

a mi la esposa de manuel cuesta (el que escribio el libro monedas crescendo, numismago), me comento que a su esposo le encanta la flipper y la utiliza a menudo.

el hecho que alguien use monedas trucadas o no, no es razon para juzgarlos como magos. yo mas bien lo veo como un paso mas alla, no solo sabe usar monedas normales si no tambien trucadas (sin que se note, claro,jejeje).

pese a eso hay gente que las compra y les da un *mal uso*, no las explota, no les saca partido, se limita a hacer el efecto que explican en la tienda simplemente porque no hace numismagia y no sabe que mas cosas hacer con ellas, ni posee una rutina a la cual incorporarla.

lo mismo con otras monedas trucadas como moneda mordida y la moneda que se atraviesa con un boligrafo.
no es lo mismo presentar el juego:
"-mira mi moneda, puedo atravesarla" que "*prestame una moneda*, mira atentamente, (la atravieso), toma (te la devuelvo)" quedas atonito.
cual prefieres el 1º o el 2º? el 2º es mas magico y causa mayor impacto, solo lo podra hacer el que sabe tecnica numismagica.

entonces tenemos dos cosas sobre el uso de monedas trucadas:
MAL--- usarlas para hacer un unico efecto aislado (basicamente porque no sabe otro) por el hecho de no saber numismagia, desaprovechando todo lo que le puede brindar el material.
BIEN--- usarlas como climax, dentro de una rutina, o adornando el juego (si se da el caso que tenga solo un uso)mediante tecnica
NO---juzgar la calidad del mago por el hecho de usarlas o no. si no por esa regla de tres nadie haria juegos automaticos o se alavaria a quienes los inventaron (grandes magos).

para terminar, gea, gran numismago español, uno de los juegos que siempre hace (en actuaciones, incluso en nadaxaqui) es su rutina de hopping half (que lo venden en tiendamagia).

----------


## guitarxp

Yo al menos todavía no tengo ningún truco comprado que no requiera de una buena presentación ni algo de habilidad.

Por poner un ejemplo: La baraja Brainwave. 

Es lo mas tonto y lo mas facil que hay. Pero como no lo presentes bien, en el momento adecuado, o se te "atasque" alguna carta, el truco no acaba de triunfar...

Por ejemplo, hace poco me compré una flipper, y hago el truco mas sencillo de tener dos monedas en la mano y que una atraviese la mesa. Mas sencillo imposible. Pues en ese, al final del truco lancé las dos monedas sobre la mesa, y un amigo notó (que cabron) que no "sonaban" igual... Menos mal que se las puedes dar a inspeccionar, pero lo cierto es que si se fijan en el sonido, la verdad es que no suenan igual...

Así que siempre se puede aprender algo nuevo sobre un truco en principio fácil y controlado..

----------


## magojavi

Quizas si unicamente haces un juego y lo haces con un objeto trucado, pues hombre, mosquea bastante, pero si haces un par de ellos con monedas todo examinable y terminas con alguna trucada, pues bueno, yo creo que estaria muy bien. Pero para gustos los colores.

----------


## Ayy

bufff pues... yo doy mi opinion:
 para mi las monedas trucadas en si, no represntan nada, obviamente, pero.. yo he probado unas cuantas, (no tengo ninguna todavia, pero me las han prestado) y no es nada facil saber usarlas....  esta claro que tener muchos gimmniks hace que la manipulacion sea menor, pero no por ello eres peor mago, cuesta mas aprender a hacer ciertos pases de monedas que a volar como copperfield,  y no por ello copperfield es tachado de mal mago...  aunque el ejemplo no es tan bueno como me parecio en un principio jejeje
pero queria decir que a mi me parece bien que como apoyo, y no solo como truco, las tengas ahi, para... hacer algo diferente... hay cosas que sin eso no se pueden hacer...

P.D: el juego al que te referias Ella, si que lo conozco, mandame un privado y lo comentamos

----------

